
Price is Right contestant who gave up a new car for $1,500 is a secret genius - smacktoward
https://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2017/11/8/16623182/price-is-right-contestant-gave-up-new-car-for-1500
======
masonic
"Sure, there’s a chance he could have flipped the Nissan Versa and made more —
but this would have resulted in _further income tax hits_ , possibly pushing
him to a higher bracket."

No, not unless he managed to sucker some buyer into paying _more_ than the
MSRP that is his tax basis for the vehicle at that point.

What sloppy reasoning. There is no way the after-tax value of the car will be
less than the $1500 (which, of course, would _itself_ have the same bracket-
raising tax implications) he stuck with. He saves hassle, and perhaps some
tax-agency scrutiny, but he's _not_ better off than if he won the car.

No wonder Vox didn't publish this tripe under their own masthead.

